# 1976 SEARS ST 16 POPPYING THRU CARB



## blackchevee3 (Aug 23, 2019)

my tractor has a Tecumseh oh160 engine was running great,now its popping thru the carb,tryed carb off good running engine but same thing,adjusted valve in 005 ex 010 and still popping,


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

"Popping thru the carb", is usually caused by the intake valve not being completely closed when the magneto fires on the compression stroke
1) Carbon buildup on intake valve or seat 
2) Intake valve is sticking, or burnt
3) Bad intake valve seat
4) Timing key on the flywheel is off

A leak down test will tell you if the valve is sealing completely at TDC


----------

